# So Confused About Sarcoid Treatment!!



## aldato_daz (28 April 2008)

My 6yo has 2 sarcoids on his sheath.  One is smaller and has a grey scab over the top of it and doesnt appear to be sore or sensitive.  The other one however, is horrible!  Its much bigger, very pink and appears to be changing appearence quite often.  Yesterday it had a red area that looked like blood on the tip of it!  while riding him he constantly swishes his tail and I am starting to think that it is the sarcoids annoying him as his back has been checked and teeth and saddle are fine.

I have treated him with Sarc-ex, the powdered stuf which was put in to his food and the sarcoids did change their appearence.  I ahve since completed that course of sarc-ex but im am unwilling to feed him any more of it as i think it put him off his food.  

I would like something more direct to treat them with, like a cream but i have read so many differing opinions, I am now lost as to which to try!

I have also had the vet out by the way, and they only thing he has been suggecting is Liverpool cream which i am reluctant to try as i have read it is quite a harsh and painfull treatment and is also expensive!  I would like to try herbal stuff first.

sooooo....i dont really know what info i am asking for, just maybe a fresh batch of ideas and opinions on any sarcoid creams!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





thanks in advance!

Carrie


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2008)

bloodroot ointment. not ridiculously expensive, not harsh or painful, does the trick. you should be able to get it from your vet.


----------



## LCobby (28 April 2008)

I think that the ones you have are beyond any herbal treatment. Soone getting to the point where flies will spread them too.

Laser removal is painless and effective , carreid out under sedation, and not a lot more than Liverpool cream, with all its callouts. Are you inured with no previous sarcoid history?


----------



## vhf (28 April 2008)

done a lot of research on this recently. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thuja tablets, thuja cream, crest toothpaste, vaseline, camrosa, cowboy black salve, xxterra, bloodroot, meat tenderiser, bazooka that veruca, to name a few, plus a lot of more conventional vet-related treatments. There are even people who will "charm" sarcoids off for you.

I have no idea how many of these really work or are even safe to use, but the fact that there are so many probably tells you a lot.

Choose one you like the sound of and google it.

good luck!


----------



## sherlocksgirls (28 April 2008)

Camrosa is fantastic my vet reccomended it as well as Liverpool treatment he had liverpool treatment on one and camrosa on two others. It may be because the sarcoid is beginning to be rejected that it is annoying him.


----------



## Tia (28 April 2008)

I remember feeling just like you.  I agree it is confusing, it was just as confusing for me 15 years ago.  At that time I ended up deciding to give Camrosa a try even though I was dubious of it's efficacy.  It worked so well that I've been using it (when necessary) ever since.

I think it's all down to what experiences you have had.  I have used this stuff for so many years now and each and every time I've used it, it has been successful.  So for me it has well and truly proved itself over the years and I have no qualms about using it.  I totally understand why so many others, who have never used it, have concerns about using it, because if you haven't tried something and all you've heard are bad reports, then obviously you are going to have some concerns. 

Liverpool Cream is very often suggested by vets as, from what I can see, it is very often effective and is also a real money spinner.  No-one except Camrosa makes any money from Camrosa ointment, so obviously a lot of vets would prefer you use something which lines their pockets and the pockets of their colleagues.


----------



## aldato_daz (28 April 2008)

thanks for your posts guys...

will now do some research on camrosa me thinks!!!


----------



## katie_and_toto (28 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
bloodroot ointment. not ridiculously expensive, not harsh or painful, does the trick. you should be able to get it from your vet. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree, fab stuff


----------



## star (28 April 2008)

i'd just be really wary of Camrosa - I've heard lots of horror stories where it's made sarcoids worse.  I decided I couldn't take that risk and I went with Liverpool cream, despite not having insurance cover and it being blinking expensive.  Luckily as a vet I could apply it myself so saving on 5 vet call-outs.  I did my last treatment today and it looks obviously different.  at first the top layer of skin sloughed off and it went bright red and sore looking, then the next day it had gone black and now it's shrunk and is much more flat than it was.  now i just have to wait a few weeks and hopefully it will drop off and then heal over and be gone forever - fingers crossed!  oh, also i've had him on sarc-ex powder for about 6wks now.  didn't notice a change in it before i started with the Liverpool cream though

here's some pics for anyone interested:
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/563175084bALVab


----------



## Llwyncwn (28 April 2008)

My Shire X had up to 12 sarcoids on his sheath and inner stifles.  I treated him with Thuja 30 pot 2 to 3 times per week and they all went within two months.  He also had two large angleburry's which I banded and they went also.  I have used Thuja 30c for many years and have found it works.  You can buy it by the tube for around £6 from your health food shop.


----------



## madmuppet (29 April 2008)

I like you didnt want to try any really harsh creams on my mares sarcoids. she had one on her eyelid and on big on her inner thigh.. I tried camrosa, hilton herbs etc nothing really worked, in the end my vet referred her and she had surgery to get them taken off.


----------



## Kaybee (29 April 2008)

Hi Caggie,
I had the same dilema as you; - I also found that the internet ended up confusing me more than anything else! - there seem to be so many 'treatments'! I too was reluctant to use the Liverpool treatment as I felt that it was quite invasive, so it would always remain a last resort. - I tried the newmarket cream, hilton herbs ditton, sarc ex and thuja (all of which I used as directed). I also tried anything which claimed to 'boost' her immune system. - All to no avail, and during which time the sarcoids were starting to grow and spread, so in the end I had the vet come and apply the liverpool cream. I know that all horses are different and react differently, but my horse is extremely soft and is a normally a HUGE wimp (very thin skinned TB) and I can honestly say that the cream never once bothered her or seemed to cause any discomfort. - She had 2 huge sarcoids on the inside of her thighs, on very thin skin, and one big fibroblastic one on her tummy, and she didn't need sedating, but she did have the bute that the vet recommended. - Well, to cut the long story a bit shorter, the first treatment got rid of the 2 on her thighs, but the one on her tummy (the nasty one) didn't change at all, so I had a second treatment (last september) and currently she is 100% sarcoid free, all I can say is that I wished I had cut to the chase and used the liverpool cream in the first instance! Good luck with your gelding!


----------



## K27 (29 April 2008)

I'd see if the Vet can surgically remove asap, failing that theres always the option of Liverpool cream.


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Liverpool Cream is very often suggested by vets as, from what I can see, it is very often effective and is also a real money spinner.  No-one except Camrosa makes any money from Camrosa ointment, so obviously a lot of vets would prefer you use something which lines their pockets and the pockets of their colleagues.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

What absolute bo**ocks!  You obviously have a low opinion of vets!  Vets like having back-up from the world expert on sarcoids, Derek Knottenbolt, who only dispenses Liverpool Cream AFTER he has seen photos of the sarcoids and discussed their history with the horse's vet!  It has to be applied by the vet because it is caustic and - if incorrectly used - could damage both horse and the person applying the ointment.  

Liverpool Cream is not the best/most suitable treatment for ALL types of sarcoids - and the wrong treatment can cause sarcoids to get a great deal worse.  Personally, I would rather put my faith in my vet and the outstanding knowledge and experience of Derek Knottenbolt rather than take risks with my horses' health while lining the pockets of the people at Camrosa!!


----------



## Tia (29 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Personally, I would rather put my faith in my vet...  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Me too  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  My vet had seen all of the positive results over the years and thinks Camrosa is quite amazing too.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





PS.  And he is Knottenbelt, not Knottenbolt; I guess that was a typo on your part.


----------



## Bert&Maud (29 April 2008)

My young horse was also recently diagnosed with Sarcoids. The other thing I have had to bear in mind is the situation with insurance. If they are going to be treated it needs to be fairly soon, because you can bet your bottom dollar that the insurance company will exclude sarcoids when my policy comes up for renewal. I notified them when the vet came out, but even if I hadn't, when I eventually claimed the vets report would say that they first examined the horse in January 08, and it's the date that the condition is first observed that is used as the date of the start of the claim. So if I'm going to go for the expensive option I need to do it soon, so I have the option of having further treatment if it doesn't work first time. I decided to go for the Liverpool cream, and am waiting for it to be delivered to my vets.


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 Me too  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  My vet had seen all of the positive results over the years and thinks Camrosa is quite amazing too.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





PS.  And he is Knottenbelt, not Knottenbolt; I guess that was a typo on your part.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Mmm ... I saw a few results your vet wouldn't think amazing!  Horrendous, perhaps!  But if it works for you ....

And no, it wasn't a typo - I ALWAYS misspell his name - on principle.


----------



## Tia (29 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I ALWAYS misspell his name - on principle  

[/ QUOTE ] 

It does have a certain ring to it, I'll grant you that.


----------



## 0ldmare (29 April 2008)

I waited till I got home before posting as I wanted to check what I used a few years ago on a horse (I kept the stuff in case I ever needed it again and there is nothing worse than not being able to remember what its called). It really worked for me then. Thuja was the stuff.  I am not a great believer (understatement) of homeopathy but I did use the pills in conjunction with Thuja ointment which you apply to the actual sarcoid. I put the success down to the cream as I dropped the pills in the field on about day 4, couldnt find them and didnt get any more!. 

The horse in question had 4 parches of 2 types of sarcoids. 2 were the flat type and 2 were patches of the raised warty type. They came from nowhere over the space of a couple of weeks! The flat ones were around 4 inches long and around 2-3 inches wide. The warty ones were multiple in patches. None were weeping or sore at all. After about a week of applying the cream they went soft and spongy. After 2 weeks the first of them fell off and then they just progressively dropped off over the next couple of weeks leaving pink skin underneath. The cream didnt hurt/sting (I would have known as one patch was actually on her udder!!) I dont know if it would work in your case, maybe yours are bigger/more active/been there longer but all I can say is they worked for me and they never returned. 

I subsequently recommended the stuff to a friend and she had equal success

I have never tried Camrosa so cant comment on that on (think I did buy it for mud fever, but found it too sticky and went back to udder cream!)


----------



## aldato_daz (29 April 2008)

Hi Llwyncwn,

yea i always wanted to try the Thuja cream but have never got round to it honestly! So do i just get Thuja that you would use on us? and it does the same job?

Def wont be trying camrosa, sounds to 'chemically' and i want to stay as natural as poss!

thanks for all the help guys!!


----------



## sueandtoto (29 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
bloodroot ointment. not ridiculously expensive, not harsh or painful, does the trick. you should be able to get it from your vet. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Brilliant stuff  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, Toto's sarcoid was really agressive and within six weeks it fell off and *touch wood* hasn't re-apeared


----------



## tastetherainbow (25 June 2008)

hi, my horse had quite a nasty looking sarcoid on his stomach that often bled due to flies. i bought some thuja tablets and cream off the internet and also fed him sarc ex. i thought it was worth a try before calling the vet and going through insurance. anyway the thuja cram ran out and didn't buy anymore as it just seemed to make the sarcoid bleed so i just carried on with three scoops of sarc-ex twice a day and 1 200c tablet twice a day also. i didn't seem to be doing much but then one day it looked dried up kinda like a prune and the next day it was gone just leaving a very small scab. i would reccommend this to anybody. i really didn't think it would work but it did! email me if you want more info or pics xxxxxxxxx


----------

